# Woot third post?



## Plankton (Jul 16, 2009)

Finally a macro section! Just finished baking some cinnamon buns, couldn't resist.:







EDIT: And another one, the head of a figurine thats about 2" tall:






Cheers


----------



## Big (Jul 17, 2009)

I think a smaller aperture would be much better in #1.  It almost makes the entire picture look out of focus.


----------

